# Euskara: izu egin lo



## qnk

En la conocida canción "Haurtxo haurtxoa" 
cuyo primer verso es precisamente:
Haurtxo haurtxoa izu egin lo 
y que se traduce por "niño, niño, duérmete" 
¿qué función desempeña la palabra "izu"?
Los diccionarios la traducen por "miedo, terror",  etc.
¿Alguien me puede ayudar con esta duda?
Eskerrik asko.


----------



## Agró

Hola.
No soy euskaldún pero algo puedo decirte.
Según me cuentan, se trata simplemente de otra forma de decir "haurtxoa *egizu *lo", que es justamente "Niño, duérmete". O, más literalmente: "_Niño, hazlo_ (en referencia a dormir)"
Como sabrás, hay una variedad dialectal enorme y cambios en cuestión de pocos kilómetros.

Espera, de todas formas, alguna otra respuesta de nativos.


----------



## qnk

Muchas gracias, Agró, por tu interés. Puede ser una explicación. Pero izu no se me va de la cabeza.


----------



## Ballenero

"Izu" significa miedoso. 
Al parecer, se dice así en la zona de donde es el autor (Orio-Zarauz).
Por lo tanto sería:
"Niño miedoso, duérmete".






(Euskaltzaindia)


----------



## qnk

Agradezco la aportación de Ballenero, pero no me queda claro que *izu *esté calificando a *haurtxoa, *pues entonces deberíamos decir *haurtxo izua , *¿no?, lo cual no ocurre en la letra de la canción.  La palabra *izu *parece que acompaña al verbo formando una unidad (izu egin lo, duérmete).
Por otro lado tanto el compositor, Mixel Labegerie, como el letrista Piarres Lartzabal, procedían de la zona de Lapurdi, y la interpretó últimamente Olatz Zugasti.


----------



## Agró

Me confirman dos fuentes distintas que “izu” no es “asustado” en este caso. Se trata de la contracción de “egizu” (verbo *egin* en su forma sintética). Como no se puede usar “egizu egin” por redundancia o repetición, entonces se usa *izu egin lo*, que es lo mismo que *egizu lo* o *egin ezazu lo*.


----------



## qnk

Muchas gracias Agró. 
Un poco complicados son estos recursos dialectales, 
pero siendo así, el problema quedaría resuelto. 
Muchas gracias por tu atención, pues, Agró.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Izu egin lo, Ixu egin lo, Ixu lo, Izu lo, Egizu lo, Egizu lo, Eizu lo, Eixu lo... Son lo mismo.

Ez addiorik.

N.


----------

